# Antibiotic ... ??



## nicoley1286 (Jul 17, 2011)

Ok So I took Sunny to the Vet, because he was still breathing a little hard. 
Only the right nostril is a little swollen, but its clear. 

Yet, when he's on my shoulder you can hear him breathing.
So , I took him to the vet just in case paid $75 dollars for the consult and all he did was tell me to go to the pet store and buy Ornacyn-Plus.

Which by the way only cast $6.29 !

Besides, that I'm just really glad it wasn't anything serious. I love that little booger. 

So, I just wanted to check with all of you. Is Ornacyn-Plus ok ??? He said to use it for 5 days.

As you can see he hasn't loss his appetite. He's knee deep in his dish.










I'm only concerned that he's not drinking enough water. 
Also, It seems he's only the tiny seed in his bowl and pushing all the rest out the side. Is that ok ???


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

A lot of people don't like Mardel products. It looks like it's erythromycin which could probably be bought at the feed store for much cheaper in bulk. Was this an avian vet? I am not sure that erythromycin is the best antibiotic for broad spectrum. 

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=16517


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Mirimar is just down the road from me Ft. Lauderdale)....what vet did you go to? Was it an avian vet? If so, no reputable vet is going to tell you to buy OTC meds to use. It this was not an avian vet you might consider going to an avian vet and have some cutures done first to find out the cause of the problem and the proper meds to treat it.


----------



## nicoley1286 (Jul 17, 2011)

Mentha said:


> A lot of people don't like Mardel products. It looks like it's erythromycin which could probably be bought at the feed store for much cheaper in bulk. Was this an avian vet? I am not sure that erythromycin is the best antibiotic for broad spectrum.
> 
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=16517


Yep, that's the box I bought exactly. It says can help with respiratory issues. 
I'm just hoping he gets better !!


----------



## nicoley1286 (Jul 17, 2011)

srtiels said:


> Mirimar is just down the road from me Ft. Lauderdale)....what vet did you go to? Was it an avian vet? If so, no reputable vet is going to tell you to buy OTC meds to use. It this was not an avian vet you might consider going to an avian vet and have some cutures done first to find out the cause of the problem and the proper meds to treat it.


Yea, we are practically neighbors.. lol 
His names Dr. Davis on Pines Blvd, right across from McArthur High School.
He had a picture of a dog, cat & parrot on the sign, so we figured that would be okay. Maybe it was false advertisement. Anyway... do you know of a avian vet in our area. If sunny doesn't start feeling better I'm going to have to take him somewhere else.


----------



## kat3033 (Jul 15, 2011)

Try Dr Backos in Deerfield on U.S. 1. He's an avian vet, Only handles birds and has come highly recommended.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Try Dr. Garrick, 954-538-0212, he is in Pembroke Pines, and is very reasonable. You can tell him I referred you and said Hi  Suggest to him that you would like a multi-vitamin shot that contains Vit A, which is supportive of respiratory problems, and also a broad spectrum antibiotic and have him show you exact dosages and how to administer it.


----------



## nicoley1286 (Jul 17, 2011)

kat3033 said:


> Try Dr Backos in Deerfield on U.S. 1. He's an avian vet, Only handles birds and has come highly recommended.


Awww.... thanks so much .
that's so awesome of you.
I love the way everyone helps everyone on here.
Such a great thing to be a part of.


----------



## nicoley1286 (Jul 17, 2011)

srtiels said:


> Try Dr. Garrick, 954-538-0212, he is in Pembroke Pines, and is very reasonable. You can tell him I referred you and said Hi  Suggest to him that you would like a multi-vitamin shot that contains Vit A, which is supportive of respiratory problems, and also a broad spectrum antibiotic and have him show you exact dosages and how to administer it.


Thank you so so much. I really appreciate you helping me.
as I just posted to kat. I love the family atmosphere on here.
Everyone care for everyone ... very supportive and informative.
I love being a part of this forum !


----------

